# import vs. extends



## SergiusPro (12. Feb 2005)

Gruß!

Ich bin noch ziemlich Anfänger in Java. Kann mir jemand in einfachen Worten erklären wozu braucht man noch bei einer Klassendeklaration die "extends" Eigenschaft, wenn man (so wie ich es verstehe) dasselbe schon durch "import" erreichen kann?

Ich habe nämlich einige Java-Beispiele gesehen, die sowohl "import" als auch "extends" verwenden, was mir als doppelt-gemoppelt vorkam. Oder habe falsches Verständnis über die Verwendung der beiden? ???:L


----------



## Tobias (12. Feb 2005)

import lädt eine Klasse zur Verwendung, extends erweitert eine Klasse -> such mal nach Vererbung. Damit du extends benutzen kannst, mußt du die Klasse erst mal importieren oder aber den qualifizierten Namen benutzen.

Auf jeden Fall ist der Unterschied ein fundamentaler, es geht hier um ein Grundprinzip der Objektorientierten Programmierung. Wie schon gesagt, durchsuch das Board nach Vererbung und schau nach Möglichkeit auch mal in ein Buchkapitel darüber. Danach dürfte dir einiges klarer werden...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## mic_checker (12. Feb 2005)

Wer suchet der findet:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=12892&highlight=vererbung

War eigentlich exakt die selbe thematik: unterschied zwischen import,extends etc. aber naja :roll:


----------

